# 4-th silver button



## ander (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's my fourth silver button, not the cutest but the biggest. Silver was recovered from diethyldithiocarbamate salt. salt was decomposed with thermite/magnesium /nitrate due to it's nasty nature- see msds. The residue was dissolved in nitrric and silver oxide was then precipitated with potassium hydroxide. oxide was directly molten to the button. Part of silver oxide- supposely 5g is waiting to decant. most of the silver seems gone with the wind- thermide is really powerful thing, even weakened with other stuff- moisture does the job. Most of the salt I'm sending to refinery, they know what to do with it.


----------



## peter i (Jan 15, 2010)

Why not just:
- dissolve in water
- drop as chloride
- wash and reduce silver chloride
- discard water phase as chemical waste

:shock: ?


----------



## ander (Jan 15, 2010)

I made test with nitric acid and it worked. I do not like stuff like thiocarbamates that's why I tried to burn it with thermite. I have 270gms of compound and it all goes to proffessional refinery- no matter what is the form of silver(any salt, pure metal) I always get 70% of spot so I leave it to pros.


----------

